# Wichtigkeit eigener IP Adresse



## tanja (27. August 2004)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie wichtig ist es eine eigene IP Adresse zu haben? Ich meine eigene IP Adresse der Website.

Danke Tanja


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

ich würde mal sagen das es darauf ankommt was du auf dem Server machen willst.

Aber meist läuft die Kommunikation über den DNS des Servers.

Große Hoster wechseln _öfters_ mal die IP ohne das es jemand merkt.


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2004)

Ich denke wichtig ist nicht ganz das richtige Wort, ich würde eher sagen Notwendig =)
Ohne IP-Adresse ist deine Server in keinem TCP/IP Netzwerk erreichbar.
Gehst du jetzt von deinem eigenen Server zu hause aus oder von einem Anbieter?
Im Prinzip kann dir die IP-Adresse ganz egal sein, denn du kannst sie eh nicht ändern (zumindest im Internet nicht) und deine Website ist sowieso über den DNS-Namen erreichbar und der wird dnn halt vom DNS in die IP Adresse aufgelöst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## tanja (27. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt.

Ich habe gestern eine Website gefunden, man gibt die Domain ein und sieht man dann die Nummer der Domain und: befindet sich im Amsterdam. Ich nehme an, der Server befindet sich im Amsterdam. (?)

So habe ich erfahren, dass mein Anbieter sich im Amsterdam befindet. Bis jetzt glaubte ich er sei im Österreich. 

Dann habe ich die Nummer 80.243.163.35 im Browser eingegeben (http://80.243.163.35) und es kam folgendes:

404 - Seite nicht gefunden
Das angeforderte Dokument wurde leider nicht gefunden.
World4You Internet Services GmbH - Ihr Hostingprovider

(World4You ist der Anbieter).

Ich habe es mit einigen Sites ausprobiert, und bei einigen kommt 404, und bei einigen kommt doch die Site, auch wenn man nur die Nummer eingibt.

Und ich möchte jetzt halt wissen, wie wichtig, notwendig ist es, dass die Domain auch nur unter der Nummer erreichbar ist. Oder ist es total unwichtig?
Und warum ist es so, dass einige Sites auch unter der Nummer erreichbar sind. 

Danke im voraus
Tanja


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

ob die IP zum betreiben einer Webseite wichtig ist oder nicht, kannst du dir eigentlich selbst beantworten... denn wann hast du das letzte mal eine Webseite über deren IP besucht? 

Also das viele Provider den ReverseDNS (IP zu Name) nicht auf die Kundendomain legen ist verbreitet (siehe 1&1).

Mach einfach mal einen nslookup auf einen DNS einer Webseite bei 1und1, notiere die IP und mache dann einen nslookup auf die IP, du wirst sehen die zeigt auf "kundenserver.de"!


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tanja _
> So habe ich erfahren, dass mein Anbieter sich im Amsterdam befindet. Bis jetzt glaubte ich er sei im Österreich.
> 
> Dann habe ich die Nummer 80.243.163.35 im Browser eingegeben (http://80.243.163.35) und es kam folgendes:



Kleiner Nachtrag:

also die IP gehört lt. RIPE einem Provider mit Sitz in A! RIPE-Abfrage

Wie kommst du darauf das der Server in Amsterdam ist?
Lt. 'tracepath' ist der letzte erreichbare HOP  

lilzgate01b-vlan3.liwest.at (212.33.33.7)            asymm  9 305.350ms

Leider ist tracepath erstmal nach 30HOPs vorbei! Man sieht also nicht genau wo es hingeht!


----------



## tanja (27. August 2004)

Hier: 
http://tracking.iltrovatore.it/localizza/plot.php?address=http://www.tuttogratis.it/#map
diese Domain eingeben: http://www.vertikallift.at und dann kommst es mit dem Amsterdam.


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

also wenn ich mich nicht alles täuscht dann stammen die Daten aus einer GEO-IP Datenbank.

Das ist keine genaue Ortsangabe, sondern nur eine Zuweisung von IP-Blöcken zu Provider und nicht zu Orten! Lt. der Webseite steht mein Server in den Staaten (weil die IP von meinem Server im IP-Block eines Amerikanischen Providers liegt!)


----------



## tanja (27. August 2004)

Hallo,
danke


----------

